# Kext Ethernet & Wifi Hackintosh Kalyway



## Jeremy3285 (29 Octobre 2010)

Salut tous le monde ! 

Je souhaiterais savoir comment activer le Wifi ou L'éthernet car mon Hackintosh me propose seulement par Téléphone.

J'ai recherché des kext éthernet et wifi mais rien trouvé.

Voici ma config réseau :

Property:    Value
DEBUSSY: (ASUSTeK Computer Inc. F5SR)
Network: Adapter 1
Model:    SiS191 Ethernet Controller
Status:    Connected
MAC Address :   00-23-54-62-53-95
Type:    WIRED
Speed:    100 Mbps


Network Adapter 2
Model:    Infineon ADM851X USB To Fast Ethernet MII Adapter
Description:    [14] Infineon ADM851X USB To Fast Ethernet MII Adapter
Status:    Connected


Network Adapter 3
Model :   Infineon ADM851X USB To Fast Ethernet MII Adapter
Description :   [5] Infineon ADM851X USB To Fast Ethernet MII Adapter
Status :   Connected


Network Adapter 4
Model:    Atheros AR928X Wireless Network Adapter
Status:    Disconnected
MAC Address:    00-22-43-70-CB-8D
Type:    WIRELESS LAN
Speed :   54 Mbps


Je remercie infiniment la personne qui m'aidera, car j'ai besoin d'utiliser xCode mais, je dois mettre à jour hackintosh si je veux pouvoir installer xCode.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Bodhi (30 Octobre 2010)

Si toutefois tu ne trouves pas de solution il y a une clé wifi qui fonctionne bien : la netgear WG111v3 avec son driver wg111v3.dmg.


----------



## Jeremy3285 (30 Octobre 2010)

Bodhi a dit:


> Si toutefois tu ne trouves pas de solution il y a une clé wifi qui fonctionne bien : la netgear WG111v3 avec son driver wg111v3.dmg.



Merci beaucoup !
Je vais aller voir à carfour et à la FNAC si elle y est, pour le dmg il est installé par défaut sur le Hackintosh ou il faut le Download ?


----------



## bertrandGrenoble (30 Octobre 2010)

Jeremy3285 a dit:


> Salut tous le monde !
> 
> Je souhaiterais savoir comment activer le Wifi ou L'éthernet car mon Hackintosh me propose seulement par Téléphone.
> 
> ...



Franchement, pourquoi n'utilises-tu pas simplement Snow Leopard Retail que tu achètes dans le commerce ? Ton install sera plus propre et tu pourras faire toutes les mises à jour sans souci.

Ceci étant dit, pour le wifi, j'ai préféré des cartes PCI ou PCIe.
La Dlink DWA 547 marche très bien et est reconnue Airport.

A+


----------



## Bodhi (30 Octobre 2010)

Jeremy3285 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup !
> Je vais aller voir à carfour et à la FNAC si elle y est, pour le dmg il est installé par défaut sur le Hackintosh ou il faut le Download ?




tu le trouves sur le net par google.


----------



## Jeremy3285 (30 Octobre 2010)

bertrandGrenoble a dit:


> Franchement, pourquoi n'utilises-tu pas simplement Snow Leopard Retail que tu achètes dans le commerce ? Ton install sera plus propre et tu pourras faire toutes les mises à jour sans souci.
> 
> Ceci étant dit, pour le wifi, j'ai préféré des cartes PCI ou PCIe.
> La Dlink DWA 547 marche très bien et est reconnue Airport.
> ...


Merci mais justement, j'ai était voir à Carfour et Darty et il n'y est pas :s

Pour l'acheter sur internet, j'ai pas de carte bleu :s

Merci à toi Bodhi


----------

